# 2 x 72 belt sander



## Brian H (Dec 13, 2018)

Here is my latest project. Not necessarily machining related, but, I did turn the drive pulley.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 13, 2018)

Looks good. Did you build it from scratch or a partial kit or...?

When you have some time, I'd like to see some pics of the table once mounted & any adjust-ability features you'd care to show off.


----------



## Brian H (Dec 14, 2018)

I built this from scratch. This was my third attempt to get things how I wanted them. I have a few ideas about further expansion, so, thats why I chose to make the table removable and I can make other fixtures to go on it. 
My plan is to make a small wheel attachment next. The parts just came off the milling machine, just have to get them all put together


----------



## PeterT (Dec 14, 2018)

Very cool. I've collected a bunch of screen grabs & filed them in the 'one day' folder. Most of the kits or plans involve welding which I am not set up for yet. I have seen some semi-fabbed & no-weld bolt-togethers too. And then there are commercial ones which vary between expensive & crazy expensive... but a guy is sanding tomorrow, not a year from now at my pace, so choose your poison. I'm not a blade-maker guy so many of the more specialized fixtures would be of less value, but I can see using the variable angles & platen orientations & variable speed. Mostly I am impressed with how those things can consume metal & I use my smaller woodworking equivalent of that a lot.

Anyways, looks good. Look forward so seeing it in action.


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 14, 2018)

Excellent job Brian. Like PeterT, it is on my very long to do list....


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 15, 2018)

me too.  in the mean time i use the 6 X 48.


----------



## ducdon (Jan 14, 2019)

Nice work.


----------



## Janger (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice shop too! I like seeing how people organize and build their benches...


----------

